# Took them outside today



## Kazzy (Jul 4, 2008)

Yup, took them outside for some shots today:
Xander:

































Aidan


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow, they look like their getting big!


----------



## Azaleah (Jul 4, 2008)

Awww they are so cute! They look like they love that tree!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 4, 2008)

great pics kazz i enjoyed it


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## angelrose (Jul 5, 2008)

such good looking goos ! photography awesome.


----------



## argus333 (Jul 5, 2008)

man they dont try and take off, mine has been outside since may and he gets angry outside if i let him go like that he be gone.


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks so much!
They both go outside quite often. Typically on a leash just in case they do get spooked. They are actually pretty good about being still and just chilling out. I've taken them both outside since the day I got them.


----------



## Magik (Jul 5, 2008)

Kazzy them tegus are class they look great I hopr I can put my teg up a tree without losing him!!


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks!!!! I lurvs my babies


----------



## Nero (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome shots, I wish I could do that with my tegu, he would be looooooooong gone if i put him in the tree.


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

Hehe, thanks. It was a small tree, so if they climbed I could easily get them. Aidan ventured a bit, but Xander sat there forever.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice picture Kazzy, they look good. However, tegus are not tree climbers, and prefer the ground more.


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks! The tree put them in the perfect light, and Aidan was all OVER that tree. lol!


----------



## olympus (Jul 7, 2008)

That's hot how you got them in the tree like that.


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Hehe, thanks!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 7, 2008)

Ha cool pics


----------



## bige85tegu (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## Kazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

